# navigation lights



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

I was wondering what kind of navigation lights boats must have to go out at night. Considering that the boat will be putting out so much light anyway do you still need the red and green light on the front of the boat and the lone light on the stern.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

yes you will still need to leave them on. its not clarified for sure if you can leave your big lights on when your driving around on the lake with the big motor switching spots yet either


----------

